

Ask HN: What does this spying thing mean for non-Americans? - tn13

Majority of the &quot;freedom-loving&quot; people who are opposing the NSA snooping on their private communication seem to be okay with NSA snooping over rest of the world (non-Americans).<p>From what I read they are mostly using statements like &quot;it is unconstitutional&quot;. Well, why should my communicate be subject to US constitution in first place ? I know Google, Facebook and other companies are American companies and that tells me to do less and less business with American companies.<p>Ancient Indian Sanskrit saying says &quot;Vinaashkaale viparita buddhi&quot; =&gt; While on path of destruction people lose their mind and take decisions to hurt themselves even more.<p>As a non-american I wonder if I should support Mozilla and Reddit or shut stay mum and watch the show ?
======
lifeguard
This is smoke and mirrors. The NSA intercepts ALL communications outside the
USA. The British Commonwealth intercepts ALL communications inside the USA in
exchange for access to the NSA's data relevant to the UK.

------
zw123456
confucius say: "he who trades liberty for safety ends up with neither", no
wait, that was actually Ben Franklin, right ?
[http://www.whatourforefathersthought.com/Quotes.html](http://www.whatourforefathersthought.com/Quotes.html)

